# Information and/or photos of Yvonne Risager or Y Risager



## albatross93

Hi, I am new to this site. I joined because I am looking for any information on any fishing boats my Dad fished off. His name was Ib Hansen, he was Danish. He died nearly 16 years ago. He settled and fished out of Whitehaven in ***bria 50 years ago. I can only remember the boat he was fishing from and skippered when I was a child, she was the Yvonne Risager or Y Risager and I think belonged to Neils Thomsen. I think she was Whitehaven registered. I would be very grateful if anyone can remember my Dad and would share those memories with me, and any fishing boats he fished from. I know he was on the M A Kirk with Thomas Kirk possibley fishing from Grimsby then the Isle of Man then he met my Mam and came to Whitehaven from there. Thanks - Heidi.


----------



## Hakon

Hi Heidi there is a photo of the Y Risager on this site, if you go to the fishing boat gallery put Y Risager in the search box you will see a photo of her taken in Lerwick, there are some comments about her, she was lost in a fire at the Stronsay pier Orkney.


----------



## benjidog

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.

I am moving your thread to the "Say Hello" forum where more people will see it.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, Heidi.
This is possibly what you are looking for.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54577
Find your way around the ship, join in and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## albatross93

Hi Hakon, thank you for that, sad to hear about the fire but at least I know what happened to her now. I am finding this site very interesting. Heidi


----------



## albatross93

Hi Marconi, Thank you so much, this is definitely the boat, was WA48 when he skippered her. Can you tell me if it is OK to save the pictures from this site, including this one? Do you know if there are any registers on line anywhere where I could sort of track her - owners and ports etc? By the way, I only registered on this site to look for this info but I am finding it absolutely fasinating, it a brilliant site. Heidi


----------



## jamsie

hi albatross 93 according to olsens 1984 Y.RISAGER K519 built 1955 buckie,95 horse power,gross tonage 25,net tonage 14,lenght 45 feet owned by William Peace,Stronsay,Orkney,Scotland.hope this is some help to you,If you try trawler photos you might get some more response on there as well.............


----------



## billblow

Hello Albatross 93
The 1963 Olsens gives all the details as Jamsie says but then the owner was indeed Niels K. Thomsen Whitehaven
Billblow


----------



## benjidog

albatross93 said:


> Hi Marconi, Thank you so much, this is definitely the boat, was WA48 when he skippered her. Can you tell me if it is OK to save the pictures from this site, including this one? Do you know if there are any registers on line anywhere where I could sort of track her - owners and ports etc? By the way, I only registered on this site to look for this info but I am finding it absolutely fasinating, it a brilliant site. Heidi


It is unlikely that anyone posting photos on this site would object to you copying them for your own personal non-commercial use. 

However I suggest you should send a Private Message to the people whose photos you want to use as a matter of courtesy.


----------



## albatross93

Thank you very much Jamsie, Billblow and Brian - this confirms to me that K519 is the one and same! And I will send private message to photo owner before I copy it. Hopefully other members will possibley find photo memories of her or any other boats they remember my Dad fishing on. Thank you.
Regards
Heidi


----------



## leahharcus25

Hi there, I'm also looking for pictures on the Y Resager as my dad worked on it when he was younger in Orkney. I see there's a link to a photo on this forum but it doesn't appear to be available any longer. Does anyone have any idea where I can see pictures of this boat. Thanks


----------



## Mike Craine

*Y Risager*

Yvonne Risager WA 48. Y Risager WA 48. 1979 Y Risager CN195. 1981 Y Risager K519 SD 50


----------

